# Weird USA Town Names



## longknife (Sep 13, 2016)

My problem with this piece is it simply fails to tell us the story behind these names. Anyone out there able to elucidate us? Full list of names @ These Are the Most Oddly-Named Towns in Each U.S. State


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 13, 2016)

If you like this stuff --- Tennessee is the overall winner.   I love Bear Wallow, Buck Snort and BugScuffle. Because I love nature.  But as for PERSONAL themes there's Smartt, Nameless, and Difficult and my FAVORITE is Defeated.  There's a Defeated H.S.   Imagine the cheerleaders getting around that !!!! 

Also the MOODS theme -- Flipping, Finger and Dismal..  

How can you not love this place ?????    

These 30 Towns in Tennessee Have The Strangest Names You'll Ever see


----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2016)

Maryland 





Alaska


----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2016)

who name these towns? 

Pennsylvania


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 13, 2016)

skye said:


> who name these towns?
> 
> Pennsylvania




My guess is Russian Immigrants,  they sound perfectly normal until you translate them to English


----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2016)

in Georgia


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 13, 2016)

skye said:


> in Georgia


 Stop it Skye! ,  just stop it !


----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2016)

and this one..... but this is a ghost town....nobody lives there....obviously 

Oregon


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 13, 2016)

Why Arizona


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 14, 2016)

Two Egg Florida







Two Egg, Florida - History of Two Egg


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 14, 2016)

Anaktuvuk Pass, Alaska.

Actuall TWO words:

"Anak" = shit
"tuvuk" = reindeer or caribou (same basic animal)

The village is located just outside a mountain pass.  Migrating caribou use the pass twice each year but it's pretty steep.  They know they have to lighten the load before making the climb.  The village is built on the migratory path - where the caribou dump the load.  Hence the name.  In summer, it's very easy to find; just follow your nose.


----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Why Arizona
> 
> View attachment 89405


I actually know the reason behind this name! I found it doing research for my latest novel about a soldier receiving natural treatment for PTSD in the area. (Not gonna spill the beans here)


----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)

longknife said:


> My problem with this piece is it simply fails to tell us the story behind these names. Anyone out there able to elucidate us? Full list of names @ These Are the Most Oddly-Named Towns in Each U.S. State


*Lewd-Sounding Town Names*










'I'll bet there are a whole lot more out there!



And, here's two more from The Laughing Squid and Drew Curtis' FARK


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Oct 2, 2016)

Alex. said:


>



Elephant Butte was named after an unusual land formation. I've been there and seen it.


----------

